# What are you up to for Easter?



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

...as not that many of us can get away!

We normally have our son staying with us and my FiL over for Sunday lunch on Easter Sunday but obviously not this year. Also despite living in Wales and able to go away in our MH, Mrs GMJ wanted to stay at home for Easter









So it'll just be the 2 of us. Nice lunch at lunchtime (we normally eat in the evening) followed by watching a film on TV. I did suggest that European Cup rugby was on but she didn't seem to like that idea!









I couldn't get a turkey to cook though (family tradition) so we are having chicken and the diets will be temporarily suspended as I got my wife an Easter egg as well.

What are you up to?


----------



## maryrichards (Apr 3, 2021)

Just joined...love your Welsh badge!...also in West Wales..5 miles east of Carmarthen...just upgraded to a Chausson automatic yesterday,waiting till June for delivery...so Betsie...15 year old will have to do another couple of months!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

We have Basia's Mother staying for Easter and are subsumed in traditional Polish recipes, most of which I will not eat because they are sweet things, but I bought myself some nice French cheese.

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not a jot!!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We just had out Easter/Sunday dinner with chocolate bunnies etc. last night with visiting friends as we are all supposed to be 'locked' down as of tonight. So keeping warm will be the only 'activity'.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

At your age Ray???


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Not much. We had a drive over to Reeth and Richmond yesterday. I thought both would be busy but it was quiet for a Good Friday. Maybe a lot of people are still staying at home.

This was parked on Reeth Bridge. Be warned Townies!!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

A bit OTT innit.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> A bit OTT innit.


LOL! Its a Saracen Armoured riot control vehicle from Hong Kong Kev bought on a drunken whim by a local.

https://www.onlyforward.co/hong-kong-riot-police-in-the-yorkshire-dales/

There are a handful that made it back to the UK apparently. Swaledale is a local dale for local people! Dont say we didnt warn you! :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We've wild camped in Swaledale a few times, the locals don't scare us. Much!!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Not a jot!!


Nor Tittle?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I joined a dog Flyball club just before lockdown. They are opening up today (Sunday) so Georgia will be a new girl starting in the beginners class today. Will be nice to get out!


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

barryd said:


> Not much. We had a drive over to Reeth and Richmond yesterday. I thought both would be busy but it was quiet for a Good Friday. Maybe a lot of people are still staying at home.
> 
> This was parked on Reeth Bridge. Be warned Townies!!!


Bl**dy H*ll! I thought Boris had been stocking up again, but tanks instead of water cannon.

Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nor a tattle.


----------

